# (à l')avenir / (dans le) futur



## Sarah Gerber

bonjour,

"dans/à l'avenir, je voudrais voyager en Afrique et en Amérique du Sud"
ou

"Dans le futur, ..."

Lesqulles des phrases est justes?

Merci
Sarah


----------



## macatrose

à l'avenir ou dans le futur...je

Plus tard...je
A terme ....je


----------



## Ploupinet

"A l'avenir" est correct, "dans le futur" me paraît un peu "maladroit" en revanche !


----------



## Méninge

Attention, 'A l'avenir' a une tout autre connotation.

on l'entend habituellement comme un résolution. Quand on dit, 'à l'avenir je prendrais le train et non l'avion' c'est qu'il s'est passé un événement qui nous oblige a prendre le train ou bien qu'on pense au fond de nous que c'est mieux.

Si vous grondez votre fils a cause de son bulletin scolaire, vous direz : A l'avenir, je ne te donnerai ton argent de poche que si tu as des bonnes notes.'

Bref c'est une connotation subtile mais très très présente dans la langue.

Alors que 'Dans le futur' veut bien dire quelque chose de plus vague, c'est comme 'un jour j'irai en Afrique'.

Bref, fais attention à cela, j'espère que j'ai été compréhensible 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Ploupinet

Exact (désolé j'ai oublié de le préciser) : ici "à l'avenir" est équivalent à "dorénavant"


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Vous trouvez dans les dictionnaires le mot *futur *au sens (notamment) de "synonyme d'avenir", c'est-à-dire "ce qui sera". Il faut savoir toutefois que cet emploi a longtemps été (et reste) critiqué, et qu'on distinguait traditionnellement l'_*avenir **qui comme son nom l'indique, fait référence au "temps à venir"*_, et le _*futur*_, qui serait en principe un _*temps de la conjugaison*_. 

C'est pourquoi des expressions comme "Il se préoccupe pour son futur", "Tu devrais penser davantage au futur" ou "Dans le futur, j'irai en Amérique du Sud" sont condamnées par les puristes, sauf bien sur si vous voulez dire que vous êtes inquiet pour le futur antérieur, que vous pensez beaucoup au futur simple, ou que vous comptez vous embarquer sur votre Bescherelle pour voguer vers l'Amérique. La raison de cette condamnation est qu'on a voulu, d'abord éviter la confusion entre les deux sens mentionnés plus haut, mais aussi (surtout) qu'on a pensé à une calque inutile de l'anglais (In the future>dans le futur). Or, si l'anglais a pu jouer un rôle, _*l'emploi du mot "futur" au sens d'"avenir" n'est en aucun cas un anglicisme. Son emploi est ancien et apparaît chez les plus grands prosateurs, de Bossuet à Saint-Simon, Fénelon ou Lamartine. *_

La confusion est d'autant plus grande que :

1. _cette critique n'existe pas en emploi adjectival_, ou "à venir" signifie "qui va/vont venir": les années à venir seront difficiles, je le crains. Mais "sa future épouse" et non pas *Son épouse à venir, évidemment... 
2. Entre l'usage commun, les dictionnaires de référence et le purisme, les relations ne sont vraiment pas simples : l'emploi de futur au sens d'avenir est attesté depuis longtemps chez les meilleurs auteurs, MAIS... pour le dictionnaire de l'Académie, futur n'a longtemps désigné qu'un temps de la conjugaison, et pas autre chose. Ce n'est que depuis le XXè siècle que l'acception courante "ce qui sera" est apparue. Inversement, aujourd'hui que le mot est dans tous les dictionnaires, il continue d'être critiqué.

Ce point de langue est donc très intéressant, car c'est l'un de ceux pour lesquels le désaccord entre dictionnaires du français (Robert, Larousse, TLF, Hachette) et dictionnaires du français correct/des difficultés du français est le plus criant. Les premiers ne mentionnent même pas la distinction qui fait pousser des hauts cris aux seconds...


----------



## geostan

J'emploie le mot "futur" comme nom dans les deux cas suivants:

1) le temps du verbe
2) la science-fiction

A part ces deux exceptions, le mot "futur" est pour moi un adjectif.

Mettez le verbe suivant au futur.
Retour vers le futur

Sa future épouse

Cheers!


----------



## Frapap

Il y a quelque temps, mon chef corrigea une phrase où j'avais écrit "futur" dans le sens de "avenir". Aujourd'hui, je repère dans un papier le mot "futur" dans ce même sens. J'ai donc vérifié sur mon Robert qui dit en effect que c'est un emploi abusif sous l'influence de l'anglais.
Mais est-ce vraiment une faute ? 
Après la remarque de mon chef, j'écris toujours "avenir" mais est-ce à corriger quand les autres écrivent futur?

Merci !


----------



## Asmodée

Tout dépend de la phrase dans laquelle le mot est employé. les mots _futur_ et _avenir_ sont effectivement synonymes, les deux termes signifient "temps à venir".

As-tu des exemples de phrases dans lesquelles tu ne saurais pas quel terme utiliser?

Pour donner une différence, très subjective, entre les deux mots, je dirais que quand tu parles de l'avenir, tu t'imagines faisant partie de cette projection, alors que si tu parles du futur, tu n'en fais pas forcement partie (le futur de l'humanité en général, de la société...). 

En gros, l'avenir est un futur qui te concerne, mais il faudrait plusieurs confirmations car je ne sais pas bien si tout le monde le voit comme ça.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Il me semble que les mots "futur" et "avenir" sont presque toujours synonymes (sauf dans le contexte de la grammaire.)
Le problème de la lutte contre le franglais, c'est que beaucoup trop de gens s'y prennent mal, et qu'il y a beaucoup d'idées reçues.
(Je pense à l'idée reçue selon laquelle le fait qu'un emploi soit plus fréquent en anglais qu'en français entraîne automatiquement le fait que cet emploi en français soit fautif.)
Employer une expression un peu rare n'a jamais été interdit, et le fait que ce soit courant en anglais n'est pas une raison.
Comment dit-on "avenir" en italien ? "Futuro", n'est-ce pas ?
Pourquoi les cuistres qui crient à l'anglicisme dès qu'ils entendent le mot "futur" ne crient-ils pas à l'italianisme ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Que dire d'autre si ce n'est qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme ?

Hier fautif, aujourd'hui anglicisme demain peut-être intégré ...


----------



## tilt

J'ai toujours considéré _futur _et _avenir _comme des synonymes, et je ne comprends pas tellement que le Robert prétende y voir une influence de l'anglais.
Si influence il y a, je trouverais plus logique d'incriminer la grammaire française, puisqu'elle distingue depuis toujours le passé, le présent et le futur.

La section étymologique du TLFi mentionne même que, si à l'origine il s'agit bien d'un adjectif, on le rencontre sous forme substantivée, dans le sens d'_avenir_, dès le début du XIIIe siècle ! Le Littré, quand à lui, en donne plusieurs exemples, dans la littérature des XVIIe et XVIIIe siècles.


----------



## geostan

Quant à moi, j'emploie _futur_ dans deux sens: temps verbal et _futur_ dans la science-fiction. A part cela, je me sers du mot avenir.

Bien entendu, s'il s'agit de l'adjectif, on emploie le mot _futur_.


----------



## Frapap

Fred_C said:


> Il me semble que les mots "futur" et "avenir" sont presque toujours synonymes





tilt said:


> J'ai toujours considéré _futur _et _avenir _comme des synonymes


Moi aussi j'ai toujours considéré les deux mots synonymes... Du coup, la remarque de mon chef m'avait bien étonnée... mais bon, il a fait des études de lexicologie et moi, je venais de commencer à travailler dans le secteur...

Comme le dit Fred, en italien on dit bien "futuro" et en effet, à l'époque mon chef m'avait reproché d'utiliser un italianisme, considérant que je suis bilingue et lui, même s'il habitait Paris depuis une cinquantaine d'années, est italien...

Mais, vous le savez, ce qu'il m'avait dit (je travaillais avec lui depuis quelques jours seulement) est entré dans ma tête et ne veut plus en sortir... Mais, j'avoue que souvent il me corrigeait juste pour le plaisir de le faire... il m'a même dit que le mot "réclame" n'existe pas en français...


----------



## geostan

Si cela vous intéresse, voici ce qu'en dit la BDL:

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=2798


----------



## Fred_C

Frapap said:


> il m'a même dit que le mot "réclame" n'existe pas en français...


Bon.
Je crois que c'est clair.
Votre chef est fou.


----------



## Chimel

Je ne sais pas si je suis fou ou puriste, mais je sais qu'il m'est déjà arrivé de corriger un _futur_ en _avenir_ (jamais l'inverse, je pense). Moins pour des raisons de sens, car effectivement les deux termes peuvent être considérés comme synonymes, que pour des raisons (relativement subjectives, j'en conviens) d'élégance formelle, comme on peut préférer, dans tel ou tel cas, un mot plutôt qu'un autre qui veut pourtant dire quasiment la même chose (désormais ou dorénavant, persuader ou convaincre, lieu ou endroit...).

Je devrais essayer de retrouver un exemple concret, mais le problème est que je n'ai vraiment pas le temps pour l'instant de faire une recherche approfondie.

Je ne dirais donc pas qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme (ou d'un italianisme) proprement dit, mais plutôt d'un risque d'appauvrissement linguistique sous l'influence des langues étrangères: dans la mesure où ces langues ne connaissent qu'un seul terme là où nous en avons deux, il y a une tendance (notamment en traduction) à utiliser systématiquement en français celui qui s'en rapproche le plus au détriment de l'autre, même lorsque ce dernier serait plus élégant.

Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je vais essayer de trouver un cas concret...


----------



## Fred_C

Chimel said:


> Je ne dirais donc pas qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme (ou d'un italianisme) proprement dit, mais plutôt d'un risque d'appauvrissement linguistique sous l'influence des langues étrangères:


 
Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
Si l'intention est de protéger la langue, le résultat est de l'appauvrir, puisqu'on interdit une variété lexicale sous le fallacieux prétexte de lutter contre une influence extérieure.
Il ne manquera plus que des casse-pieds nous empêchent d'utiliser "avenir" à la place de "futur" parce qu'ils trouveront que ce mot est trop influencé par l'espagnol "porvenir", et il ne nous restera plus qu'à dire "postérité", jusqu'à la prochaine remarque...

Pour les dernières nuances entre les mots "avenir" et "futur", je trouve que l'article donné par Geostan est très complet.
Ensuite, je pense que ne pas confondre ce qu'il est correct de dire avec ce qu'on préfère dire soi-même relève de l'humilité.


----------



## Chimel

Fred_C said:


> Ensuite, je pense que ne pas confondre ce qu'il est correct de dire avec ce qu'on préfère dire soi-même relève de l'humilité.


Je ne sais pas si cette remarque me vise personnellement. En tout cas, je pense que mon précédent message ne comporte aucune forme d'arrogance mais reflète au contraire cette humilité de celui qui cherche à exprimer, avec nuance, sa position personnelle dans le simple but d'alimenter le débat ("des raisons relativement subjectives, j'en conviens", "je ne dirais pas que", "il y a une tendance à").

Pour le reste, je trouve d'ailleurs justement dans l'article cité par Geostan (que je n'avais pas pris le temps de lire tout à l'heure, je m'en excuse "humblement") les exemples que je cherchais, comme _Il n'y pas d'avenir dans ce métier_.

Frapap ne nous donne pas le cas contret que son chef a corrigé. S'il s'agit par exemple de la phrase _Il n'y pas de futur dans ce métier, _je dis simplement que j'aurais moi aussi fait cette correction. Sans pour autant généraliser le cas et lui interdire désormais d'utiliser le mot _futur_. Sans parler d'un anglicisme proprement dit. Et sans affirmer que j'ai raison dans l'absolu.


----------



## Frapap

Chimel said:


> Je ne sais pas si je suis fou ou puriste, mais je sais qu'il m'est déjà arrivé de corriger un _futur_ en _avenir_ (jamais l'inverse, je pense). Moins pour des raisons de sens, car effectivement les deux termes peuvent être considérés comme synonymes, que pour des raisons (relativement subjectives, j'en conviens) d'élégance formelle, comme on peut préférer, dans tel ou tel cas, un mot plutôt qu'un autre qui veut pourtant dire quasiment la même chose (désormais ou dorénavant, persuader ou convaincre, lieu ou endroit...).


Je crois que le fou de Fred pour mon chef se référait au fait qu'il nie l'existence du mot "réclame"...



Chimel said:


> Frapap ne nous donne pas le cas contret que son chef a corrigé. S'il s'agit par exemple de la phrase _Il n'y pas de futur dans ce métier, _je dis simplement que j'aurais moi aussi fait cette correction. Sans pour autant généraliser le cas et lui interdire désormais d'utiliser le mot _futur_. Sans parler d'un anglicisme proprement dit. Et sans affirmer que j'ai raison dans l'absolu.



Je ne m'en souviens plus, il y quelques années de cela, mais le problème s'est représenté en lisant un papier d'un journaliste qui utilisait bien le mot "futur" dans le sens de "avenir".
Je crois que c'était quelque chose genre "L'espoir d'un futur meilleur".


----------



## Chimel

Pour revenir le plus sereinement possible sur la question (intéressante, en soi), je pense que _le futur de..._ et _l'avenir de..._ sont vraiment équivalents, mais qu'il y a un certain nombre de constructions qui se sont en quelque sorte spécialisées avec _avenir_ (et d'autres, peut-être, avec _futur_, mais aucune ne me vient pour l'instant à l'esprit).

Je songe par exemple à: avoir de l'avenir, avoir un avenir, ne pas avoir d'avenir. Une phrase telle que "C'est une technologie qui a du futur" choquerait, je pense, l'oreille d'un francophone et serait ressentie comme peu naturelle.

Etant régulièrement amené à relire des traductions, je suis frappé de voir que _futur_ tend à remplacer _avenir_ même dans des constructions où le second terme serait plus naturellement utilisé, me semble-t-il. J'y vois non un anglicisme (italianisme...) en tant que tel, mais tout de même une influence de ces langues dans la mesure où le traducteur se contente du terme français le plus proche de l'original. C'est en ce sens que j'ai parlé d'un risque d'appauvrissement (si cette tendance devait se généraliser, _avenir_ pourrait peu à peu, d'ici quelques générations, devenir un terme qualifié de plus "littéraire", puis "vieillissant", "archaïque"... avant de sortir tout à fait de l'usage).

Mais hormis ces constructions particulières, loin de moi l'idée de proscrire l'usage de _futur_, je tiens à le souligner.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

En lisant vos échanges, j'ai pensé à un slogan bien connu « désirs d'avenir ».
Imaginez-le avec futur à la place d'avenir...


----------



## Asmodée

Il est clair que "désir de futur" ferait un slogan qui n'aurait aucun avenir !


----------



## tilt

En lisant ce fil, j'en arrive à me demander si l'avenir ne serait pas au futur ce que l'histoire est au passé.
Dans _avenir_, on a toujours, il me semble, la notion du devenir de qqn ou de qqch.
Le futur, lui, désignerait seulement le temps qui n'est pas encore écoulé, hors de toute référence au présent ou au passé.


----------



## Asmodée

Exactement  c'est en gros, mais en mieux exprimé, ce que je voulais dire dans mon premier post avec "_l'avenir est un futur qui te concerne_" et "_quand tu parles de l'avenir, tu t'imagines faisant partie de cette projection, alors que si tu parles du futur, tu n'en fais pas forcement partie_"


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> En lisant ce fil, j'en arrive à me demander si l'avenir ne serait pas au futur ce que l'histoire est au passé.
> Dans _avenir_, on a toujours, il me semble, la notion du devenir de qqn ou de qqch.
> Le futur, lui, désignerait seulement le temps qui n'est pas encore écoulé, hors de toute référence au présent ou au passé.


C'est une idée séduisante, mais y a-t-il vraiment une différence de sens entre _une ville qui a un passé tumultueux_ et_ une ville qui a une histoire tumultueuse_? Ne fonctionnons-nous pas davantage "à l'oreille" que par rapport à d'infimes nuances de sens (se considérer comme faisant ou non partie du passé ou de l'avenir)?

Par hasard, je suis amené à relire "Chagrin d'école", de Daniel Pennac. De la page 58 à 61 (Folio), il utilise 7 fois _avenir_: "Aucun avenir", "J'y croyais dur comme fer, moi aussi, à cette existence sans avenir", "L'avenir, cette étrange menace"... Mais à deux reprises aussi, dans le même contexte et sans différence de sens notable, on trouve _futur_: "J'ignorais que les professeurs aussi se soucient du futur", "Je m'étais fait une représentation assez précise de cette vie sans futur".

Veut-il vraiment dire que dans un cas, on se projette, on fait partie de l'avenir/du futur, et pas dans l'autre? N'est-ce pas simplement pour varier l'expression? (cf. "une existence sans avenir" et "une vie sans futur": on voit bien que Pennac utilise aussi la synonimie entre _vie_ et _existence_ pour éviter la répétition). 

En conclusion, pour moi:
- il y a équivalence fondamentale entre les deux termes, pour ce qui est du sens
- mais l'usage les a spécialisés dans certains emplois idiomatiques. Curieusement, cette spécialisation semble davantage concerner _avenir_ que _futur: _avoir un bel avenir, prédire l'avenir, projet d'avenir (à la limite du pléonasme et qui a servi de modèle pour "désirs d'avenir" cité plus haut)
- _futur_ peut donc toujours être remplacé par _avenir_ (sauf dans le contexte grammatical), mais l'inverse est moins vrai


----------



## Fred_C

Chimel said:


> Je ne sais pas si cette remarque me vise personnellement. En tout cas, je pense que mon précédent message ne comporte aucune forme d'arrogance mais reflète au contraire cette humilité de celui qui cherche à exprimer, avec nuance, sa position personnelle dans le simple but d'alimenter le débat ("des raisons relativement subjectives, j'en conviens", "je ne dirais pas que", "il y a une tendance à").


 
Bonjour,
Non, cette remarque ne vous visait pas personnellement. Je cherchais à faire remarquer que le français correct est plein d'expressions très correctes que personne d'entre nous n'aurait dit spontanément.
Je vous prie de m'excuser si j'ai involontairement fait prendre à ma réponse une apparence agressive.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> C'est une idée séduisante, mais y a-t-il vraiment une différence de sens entre _une ville qui a un passé tumultueux_ et_ une ville qui a une histoire tumultueuse_?


Non, il n'y a sans doute pas plus de différence que ça ; _passé _et _histoire _semblent plus facilement interchangeables que _avenir _et _futur_. Je reste cependant persuadé que mon parallèle n'est pas totalement erroné. Il peut y avoir un passé sans histoire, mais pas d'histoire sans passé, de même que l'avenir se place dans un futur qui existera quoi qu'il arrive, alors qu'on peut parler du futur tout en considérant qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir.
_Histoire _et _avenir _parlent généralement d'évènements, là où _passé _et _futur _peuvent ne désigner que des périodes de temps vides de tout contexte.


----------



## Asmodée

tilt said:


> _Histoire _et _avenir _parlent généralement d'évènements, là où _passé _et _futur _peuvent ne désigner que des périodes de temps vides de tout contexte.



C'est aussi exactement comme ça que je le perçois


----------



## Frapap

Merci à tous pour vos intervention. 
J'avoue que je préfère souvent "avenir" et il m'est arrivé de corriger il y a quelques semaines, le titre d'un article traduit de l'anglais qui parlait du "futur de l'Iran" en "l'avenir de l'Iran". Là futur me gênais.
Mais cette fois-ci, la phrase était "Que dira-t-on dans le futur de 2010?" et futur sonnait tout à fait normal à mes oreilles... et voilà que je repense aux mots de mon chef "le mot futur est un italianisme"... d'où ma question...


----------



## coriandremélisse

Re-bonjour,
En français on exprimerait l'idée qu'à l'avenir une chose sera la plus utilisée, la plus plébiscitée, etc par l'expression: "ça, c'est le futur" ou est-ce une traduction maladroite de l'espagnol, peut-être?
Par exemple, la phrase typique serait: "Internet, c'est le futur".
Qu'en pensez-vous?
merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Ce ne serait pas faux, mais on dit plutôt "c'est l'avenir". Quoique... à la réflexion, "c'est le futur" ne me choque pas non plus !


----------



## OLN

J'ai l'impression que le futur est encore plus lointain voire imaginaire que l'avenir, qui est "à venir".


----------



## Roméo31

"*Avenir" vient, par ellipse, de la locution "le temps à venir.* Ex. d'emploi : _Le passé, le présent et l'avenir_ (_Petit Robert_)._ L'avenir éloigné/immédiat_ (Académie)._ La science de l'avenir_ = "celle qui sera pratiquée par les générations à venir" (_id.).
_
*Toutefois, sous l'influence du mot anglais "future" *, le vocable "futur" est employé abusivement pour "avenir".*
Ex. : _Dans le futur,... _Il est préférable de dire :_ Dans l'avenir,...
_
Source : Grevisse.

_* Rem. : _Guillemets car le mot _"future"_ est ici autonyme, et italique parce qu'il est aussi un terme étranger. On peut dire l'inverse.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Est-ce correct de dire:
"Pour le moment ma télévision plasma fonctionne très bien, mais nous verrons dans le futur" ou devrais-je dire: "Pour le moment ma télévision plasma fonctionne très bien mais nous verrons dans l'avenir / à l'avenir". Ou aucune de ces deux expressions ne se dit en français et vous en diriez une autre?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas on pourrait dire _à l'avenir_, mais je préférerais encore _avec le temps_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> je préférerais encore _avec le temps_.


J'en suis d'autant plus d'accord que cette expression sous-entend bien que l'on continuera à utiliser le matériel pendant une période indéterminée : on ne vas pas se contenter d'éteindre l'appareil et d'attendre _un certain temps_ avant de revérifier !


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Que dire dans ce contexte: " Quelles seront les tendances du recrutement des travailleurs *dans le futur*?" Ou faudrait-il dire "*à l'avenir*"? ou *dans les années à venir* ou autre chose?


----------



## Chimel

_Dans les années à venir_ désigne une période plus proche de nous: ce sont les prochaines années.

Sinon, _dans le futur_ et _à l'avenir_ sont équivalents, même si j'ai une petite préférence personnelle pour _à l'avenir._


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, _dans le futur_ est presque un calque de l'anglais. Je ne l'emploierais personnellement pas ailleurs que dans un contexte de science-fiction (notamment de voyage dans le temps) ou en tout cas d'un grand écart temporel par rapport au présent, mais certainement pas pour dire _dans les années à venir_.


----------



## plantin

Intéressante discussion; je retiens en particulier ces deux posts anciens:


Asmodée said:


> je dirais que quand tu parles de l'avenir, tu t'imagines faisant partie de cette projection, alors que si tu parles du futur, tu n'en fais pas forcement partie





tilt said:


> Dans _avenir_, on a toujours, il me semble, la notion du devenir de qqn ou de qqch.
> Le futur, lui, désignerait seulement le temps qui n'est pas encore écoulé, hors de toute référence au présent ou au passé.


C'est tout à fait cela, selon moi. En les formalisant, on pourrait dire que le futur est objectif, il doit arriver, il se produira (sans référence à un plus ou moins grand éloignement chronologique, cela peut être demain ou dans 10 000 ans), tandis que l'avenir est subjectif, il sera ce qu'on en fera; l'avenir n'est ni avant ni après le futur, il est contenu dans le futur, il est l'expression de ses modalités, il en rassemble toutes les potentialités.
 Par exemple, la question _"Que sera le futur de l'humanité ?"_ est une tautologie; elle ne peut qu'avoir un futur, plus ou moins long selon notre degré d'optimisme, mais ce futur existera.
Mais remplacez _futur _par _avenir_: _"Que sera l'avenir de l'humanité ?"_ et la question devient valide. Elle interroge sur les divers scénarios *par essence subjectifs*, que pourra connaître l'humanité dans ce futur *par essence objectif.*
Donc pour appliquer cette réflexion à votre question, je dirais sans hésiter _Quelles seront les tendances du recrutement des travailleurs dans l'avenir ? _puisque vous vous interrogez sur les possibilités (multiples donc subjectives) du futur chronologique d'un objet (au sens philosophique: la perception des tendances du recrutement des travailleurs).
On devrait selon moi réserver l'emploi de _futur _(le nom commun) à sa dimension strictement chronologique, cela donnerait par exemple pour reprendre le thème de votre phrase, mais inévitablement, le sens en sera un peu différent:
_Recrutera-t-on dans le futur des travailleurs de la même façon qu'aujourd'hui ? _
On ne s'interroge plus sur l'avenir des formes de recrutement (spéculation subjective), mais sur l'opposition objective (entre présent et futur) des formes de recrutement.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour résumer (... peut-être) la pensée de *Plantin* :

_Le futur = ce qui sera
L'avenir = ce que nous serons_

... j'ai bon ?!


----------



## plantin

Je sens une certaine ironie, j'ai bon ? 


snarkhunter said:


> L'avenir = ce que nous serons


Je dirais plutôt: ce que les choses seront, l'avenir ne se borne pas à nous, notre subjectivité peut s'appliquer à des objets extérieurs à nous.
Plus simple encore: le futur est la pellicule qui reste à dérouler, l'avenir est le film qui reste à voir, juste après la projection de l'image que vous saisissez dans l'instant du présent (quoique dans un film, tout soit déjà écrit, ce qui fait une sacrée différence, mais bon, vous comprenez sûrement la comparaison: une pellicule est une pellicule, comme le futur est un; par contre il existe une mutiplicité de films).


----------



## snarkhunter

plantin said:


> Je dirais plutôt: ce que les choses seront, l'avenir ne se borne pas à nous, notre subjectivité peut s'appliquer à des objets extérieurs à nous.


... ah, mais non ! car dans ce cas, l'avenir et le futur ne seraient plus qu'une seule et même chose.


----------



## plantin

Votre avenir est certes limité à votre futur (sans qu'il se confondent, relisez l'exemple du film, comme l'action s'arrête à la fin de la pellicule, le plus tard possible j'espère pour vous), mais vous pouvez envisager l'avenir de vos enfants dans votre futur ainsi que dans un futur qui ne sera pas le vôtre. Pour schématiser à l'extrême, le futur est immanent, car le temps est extérieur à l'homme (encore que... mais bon, cela nous entraînerait trop loin), mais l'avenir ne peut exister sans l'homme, puisqu'il se définit par un point de départ qui lui est consubstantiel (son existence elle-même), c'est l'homme qui crée l'avenir, alors que le futur le transcende.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, ces nuances sont des coupures de cheveux en quatre...

Je me permets de me citer au message # 26 ci-dessus (il y a huit ans...):
"Ne fonctionnons-nous pas davantage "à l'oreille" que par rapport à d'infimes nuances de sens ?

Par hasard, je suis amené à relire "Chagrin d'école", de Daniel Pennac. De la page 58 à 61 (Folio), il utilise 7 fois _avenir_: "Aucun avenir", "J'y croyais dur comme fer, moi aussi, à cette existence sans avenir", "L'avenir, cette étrange menace"... Mais à deux reprises aussi, dans le même contexte et sans différence de sens notable, on trouve _futur_: "J'ignorais que les professeurs aussi se soucient du futur", "Je m'étais fait une représentation assez précise de cette vie sans futur".

Veut-il vraiment dire que dans un cas, on se projette, on fait partie de l'avenir/du futur, et pas dans l'autre? N'est-ce pas simplement pour varier l'expression? (cf. "une existence sans avenir" et "une vie sans futur": on voit bien que Pennac utilise aussi la synonimie entre _vie_ et _existence_ pour éviter la répétition)."

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait grand-monde qui soit sensible aux différences de sens que vous suggérez. Les deux mots ont à mon avis un sens identique, le choix se fait en fonction de préférences purement stylistiques.


----------



## plantin

Vous défendez donc l'idée que la synonymie parfaite existe, c'est à dire l'interchangeabilité totale dans tous les contextes, y compris les situations où l'un étant déviant ou connoté, l'autre aura exactement la même déviance ou connotation. Pourtant les linguistes s'accordent à penser que la synonymie parfaite conduit immanquablement à l'élimination d'un des doublons au profit de l'autre, ou au moins à sa relégation dans un usage "vieilli', ou "savant", "rare", etc...
Or _avenir _et _futur _se portant bien tous les deux (merci pour eux), ce n'est donc sûrement pas leur cas.
Dans cette page de Daniel Pennac où se trouve l'exemple que vous citez:
_J'ignorais que les professeurs aussi se soucient du futur_
on trouve 4 lignes plus bas, dans la continuité de la démonstration, comme le montre le parallélisme des constructions:
_J'ignorais que lorsque les professeurs ne pensent pas à leur avenir, c'est qu'ils songent à celui de leurs enfants.  _
On pense bien sûr à l'argument de la répétition pour justifier la substitution de avenir à futur, mais entre ces deux phrases, il enchaîne 3 _avenir _en 4 lignes puis ensuite 3 _futur _en 5 lignes... Et puis, il aurait pu inverser ses choix. La répétition érigée en système, puisqu'il faut ici écarter l'anaphore. Et même pas un petit "destin" ou "destinée", ou encore "lendemain" pour soulager ces répétitions... Il y a donc autre chose, serait-ce ?:


Chimel said:


> le choix se fait en fonction de préférences purement stylistiques.


Mais qu'est-ce donc que la stylistique, sinon pour un écrivain, l'affectation d'une valeur particulière à une expression, une syntaxe, un mot particuliers dans un contexte donné, pour créer un effet ou un sens différent de la norme, ce qu'on appellera, en un mot, son style ? A moins qu'il n'ait mis _futur _et _avenir _dans un chapeau et tiré au sort (les "Cadavres exquis", c'est déjà un style), il faut donc bien admettre qu'il y a derrière ce choix répété à huit reprises en moins d'une page une intention autre que purement fonctionnelle. Mais je ne veux pas me lancer dans une barbante analyse de texte (une piste quand même: remplacez tous les _futur _par _avenir _et inversement, et comparez avec l'original) qui frôlerait la correctionnelle aux yeux des modérateurs.


Chimel said:


> ces nuances sont des coupures de cheveux en quatre...


 Mais dans cet Internet de brutes, y a-t-il un autre endroit comme Word*Reference *pour se livrer à cette coupable activité ? Dites-le moi, je prends ma loupe et mes ciseaux et j'y vais de ce pas. 
_
_


----------



## Nicomon

Pour faire court...  dans le dernier exemple de coriandremélisse (post 38) j'aurais dit simplement :
_- Quelles seront les futures tendances (en matière) de recutement des travailleurs?   _

Sinon, je préfère : _ dans les années à venir /  dans les prochaines années  / *dans* l'avenir.  
*À *l'avenir _correspond en général à _désormais/dorénavant/à partir de maintenant _et ce n'est pas ce qui me viendrait dans ce contexte.

Pour la question posée dans le post #35, je préfère aussi _ on verra avec le temps. _Sinon il me vient : _ ... mais l'avenir nous le dira. _


----------



## Chimel

plantin said:


> Mais dans cet Internet de brutes, y a-t-il un autre endroit comme Word*Reference *pour se livrer à cette coupable activité ? Dites-le moi, je prends ma loupe et mes ciseaux et j'y vais de ce pas.


D'accord !  Rien de tel que le plaisir de croiser le fer pour des broutilles...

Mais WordReference sert aussi de "référence", notamment pour nos amis étrangers. Je ne voudrais pas qu'ils s'imaginent qu'ils doivent être attentifs à une nuance de sens inexistante selon moi (ou alors, allez, disons "très légère"...).


----------



## plantin

Nos amis étrangers qui cherchent une explication commode et utilitaire vont la trouver dans les forums mixtes. Il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée d'y développer ce qui précède. Mais ici, est-il interdit d'aller plus loin ? Y compris pour des non-francophones curieux ou maîtrisant bien notre langue (en l'occurrence Sarah est Allemande, et a probablement eu sa réponse dans les premiers échanges, qui se sont ensuite vite approfondis, le "capillocoupage" ayant commencé bien avant moi ).
Sinon, bien sûr il y a cette solution, prêt ? on rembobine:


Sarah Gerber said:


> bonjour,
> "dans/à l'avenir, je voudrais voyager en Afrique et en Amérique du Sud"
> ou
> "Dans le futur, ..."
> Lesqulles des phrases est justes?
> Merci
> Sarah


Réponse: _Les deux_, _chère Sarah_.
Rideau, on ferme. Réponse définitive qui satisfait tout le monde. Pas un pinailleur à l'horizon avec son "Hmm, oui, mais..." et son sac plein de broutilles. Tant pis aussi pour tous vos  intéressants messages qui ont fait vivre ce sujet.
Ce message a été publié en 2007. Le site était jeune à l'époque, plein d'avenir, ou plein de futur , si vous voulez. Mais aurait-il perduré avec le succès qu'on lui connaît si certains ne s'étaient pas attachés à expliquer les "légères" nuances des mots ?


----------



## Nicomon

plantin said:


> Réponse: _Les deux_, _chère Sarah_.


 Alors que moi, j'aurais dit... ni l'un ni l'autre.

_Dans un avenir/futur proche ou lointin._ Mais il serait plus naturel de dire : _Un de ces jours / Un jour._ 

Je cite à nouveau ici les citations que j'ai mises dans ce fil : 





> Une mince distinction s’impose entre *l’Avenir et le Futur*. L’avenir, nous le tenons dans nos mains, nous pouvons le modifier dès maintenant, en prenant des actions concrètes. Le futur lui, ne sera que la résultante, l’extrant, la suite du présent. Faisons en sorte que nos actions modèlent notre futur!


*Selon Littré :*


> “FUTUR, AVENIR. Le futur est ce qui sera ; l’avenir est ce qui adviendra. Ces deux sens se confondent dans l’usage presque toujours : les siècles à venir ou les siècles futurs ne présentent pas d’autre nuance que celle qui est dans la notion même d’être ou de venir. Il n’y a que dans la langue du droit où futur ne peut être remplacé par à venir : les futurs conjoints.
> On dirait cependant l’héritier à venir aussi bien que le futur héritier.”


----------

